# First Card Cut



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I just new this slingshot was going to be the one to get me my first card cut now I have just got to get it on film


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats..... I'm planning cut one (probably more) soon


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow congratulation ! thats cool

cheers


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers fellas


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheers to you, Phil! Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! Have a look at the badge requirements here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Make an appropriate video and post it. Then you will get your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work Phil! Can't wait till you get it on video!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas I have my eye on a few badges I would like to try and get the card cut is the first on my list


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

phil said:


> Cheers fellas I have my eye on a few badges I would like to try and get the card cut is the first on my list


Card-cutter, match-lighter, & the 400 (though I think I can pull off 500) fps badges are on my radar as well. I've just got to now find a mask that won't inhibit my draw...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great shooting! I hope I'm not far behind you.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations young man! these things always happen when the camera is not running, then it takes a while to do it again.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers if the weather is good I will set up and see if I can get the next cut on cam


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats!! Not much beats the feeling of a first...a first card cut, first match light...and a few others that don't have anything to do with slingshots :rofl:.

Keep up the great work...looking forward to some videos.

Todd


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice shooter . This is pretty close to the design I've just arrived at, and believe me I've been trying all sorts of things. Through the forks just seems more accurate for me, although I will be the first to admit that a good shot can shoot well with nearly anything. Playing cards are in no danger from me at the moment ! Go get them, mate


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi bud I have hit a card with every slingshot I have ever made but its never cut the card fully in half the way the bands are set up on this slingshot lets you adjust the bands just to the right draw length fast when you get the length you are happy with just cut the waste of this sling shot is around 25mm thick total and the 10mm aluminium core adds just enough weight to make the slingshot more stable when shooting it just feels right in the hand


----------

